# Tanning



## Doublebase (Mar 28, 2005)

How many of you guys go tanning?


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

Nope, I'm about as white as a white Irish guy can get livin in the woods in winter.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 28, 2005)

i never get sunburnt therefore i tan instantly when sun comes out so dont need to bother


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't tan.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 28, 2005)

Absolutely.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 28, 2005)

i do sunless tanning, the lotion kind is pretty good, but not as good as a real tan.......still works really nice i like it brings out defenition...


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes I do...I helps with my acne!!  I might die of skin cancer at 35, but my acne wont show!!lol


Seriously tho, it also helps my mood during the winter months.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2005)

I tan just enough to take away the pasty pallor.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 28, 2005)

ill be dammed the day i go tanning, although i do understand if some guys need to for compition


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 28, 2005)

*lol*



			
				kicka19 said:
			
		

> ill be dammed the day i go tanning, although i do understand if some guys need to for compition




why is that ?????


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 28, 2005)

i have regular sunbed sessions, tanning is great, improves your looks (teeth, eyes.. etc all look better if your tanned) and from a BBing perspective it makes you look a lot more ripped, plus chicks dig a tan


----------



## redspy (Mar 28, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i have regular sunbed sessions, tanning is great, improves your looks (teeth, eyes.. etc all look better if your tanned) and from a BBing perspective it makes you look a lot more ripped, plus chicks dig a tan


As you live in the UK it's understandable.  The sun only comes out once every three years


----------



## LAM (Mar 28, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> why is that ?????



ultraviolet (UV) light directly damages DNA leading to mutations.  it also produces activated oxygen molecules that in turn damage DNA and other cellular structures.  lastly it leads to a localized immunosuppression, thus blocking the body's natural anti-cancer defenses.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 28, 2005)

i have thought about it. I usually only get a tan during the summer but in the winter i have never gotten a tan at my local tanning place.


----------



## mrguy (Mar 28, 2005)

They are finding out now that sun exosure in moderate amounts is very beneficial to your health.

If the sun is good enough to make organic life on earth grow and thrive, then spending a little time in it is all right by me.


----------



## LAM (Mar 28, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> They are finding out now that sun exosure in moderate amounts is very beneficial to your health.



"very benefical", never heard that before.  EVERYTHING on Medline, the World Health Organization (WHO) and the CDC's website says the exact opposite.  do you have any links to medical studies ?


----------



## redspy (Mar 28, 2005)

Generally I agree with you LAM and your view is held up by most research.  I wouldn't say frequent exposure is "very benefical", but there are some benefits in moderation.

See this small extract from the British Medical Journal



> *Coronary heart disease*
> There are seasonal patterns in cardiovascular mortality and in cardiovascular risk factors that may be partly explained by reduced exposure to sunlight in the winter months.13-15 Some studies have reported a protective association for vitamin D (a marker of sunlight exposure).16-18 For example, Scragg et al, in a case-control study of acute myocardial infarction, reported an odds ratio of 0.43 (95% CI 0.27 to 0.69) for subjects with 25-hydroxycholcalciferol concentrations equal to or above the median compared with subjects whose concentrations were below the median.16 These findings are tentative, and might be explained by bias inherent in the case-control design or confounding by exposures such as physical activity. Nevertheless, as coronary disease is such an important cause of death (in 1995 the deaths of 73 129 men and 60 732 women in England and Wales were attributed to ischaemic heart disease9), even a modest protective effect of exposure to sunlight could result in a substantial reduction in mortality. ​*Mental health*
> People find lying or sitting in the sun enjoyable and relaxing.3 This subjective sense of wellbeing may be important in itself in improving the quality of a person's life. Seasonal variations in sunlight exposure may underlie a proportion of episodes of depression
> 
> ...


​​Source: http://bmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/319/7202/114​


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 28, 2005)

plus it keeps you from getting sickle cell anemia.  blacks are very prone to it because their skin blocks out more of the UV rays, and therefore become vitamin D deficient


----------



## LAM (Mar 28, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> plus it keeps you from getting sickle cell anemia.  blacks are very prone to it because their skin blocks out more of the UV rays, and therefore become vitamin D deficient



sickle cell anemia is genetic.  the only way to get sickle cell anemial is to enherit the sickle cell trait from both parents.  it has nothing to do with a vitamin D deficiency.

Vitamin D is found in fortified milk, dark green leafy vegetables, eggs, fish liver oils, butter, tuna and salmon.  I guess if ones diet was severely lacking it could be possible to benefit from the vitamin D that is prodeced from exposure to sunlight.  The only person I have ever seen with rickets was when Homer got it on the Simpsons.


----------



## Metman07 (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't tan because my complexion is fairly dark


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Yes I do...I helps with my acne!!  I might die of skin cancer at 35, but my acne wont show!!lol



that is exactly why i'm gona start tanning.

my back/shoulders are breaking out all over the place, this is the worst its ever been and i'm not using any AAS or anything.


----------



## robousy (Mar 28, 2005)

Hell yea!

I love it!
The chicks love it!

YES YES YES


----------



## nmuriqi (Mar 28, 2005)

no, i don't...tans are for the summer, unless you're competing


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 28, 2005)

I've got Irish skin, I don't tan, i burn....and then peel . I'd rather not give myself skin cancer


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Mar 29, 2005)

I've already got a "natural" tan. I don't sunburn either. If I layed in one of those things the result would be more like a burnt biscuit than anything else. I'd have to turn into a crime fighter. I could walk around at night undetected and layeth the smacketh down on criminals, unless they had a flashlight. Then I'd be screwed. On another note, I benched 300 lbs today. I'm going for a 400 lb deadlift and a 500 lb squat. Wish me luck.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 29, 2005)

That's sweet dude, right now I can only dream of getting that high...(even though lots of lifters can do it).


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 30, 2005)

I use only high pressure beds, block out allot of UV rays and don't give you that 
crappy red look. It hits the wallet a bit though


----------



## LAM (Mar 31, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> I use only high pressure beds, block out allot of UV rays and don't give you that
> crappy red look. It hits the wallet a bit though



OMG !     that is some funny shit.  you should really do some research on the subject.

UVA rays are the most carcinogenic !  they have the longest wavelength when compaired to UVB and UVC rays.  UVA rays penetrate deeper into the dermis.  you have been given some very bad info.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 31, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> They are finding out now that sun exosure in moderate amounts is very beneficial to your health.



They found that out a long time ago, and we are talking far less than what is done under a UVA/B tanning bed.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 31, 2005)

UVA and UVB are exactly what triggers the tanning effect, the only filtration is UVC. The percentages that you receive depends on the lamp manufacturer, some people prefer one lamp to another (aka bulb).

If you decide to do it get yourself skin typed first. You should never be burning or peeling. Its recommended we go outside with SPF 45 on our faces every day though, much less crawl under 3000 watts of artificial UVA/B.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a Tanning bed in my basement.


----------



## John Rambo (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't pay for something like a tan.  You can get one of those for free if you take advantage of the sun!  Unfortunately, I live in Maine so the sun doesn't do me much good half the year when it's cold.  This time of year I'm pasty white, but I don't really care because so is everyone else up here.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 31, 2005)

I believe tanning beds are for women................


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2005)

About tanning being good for you, I read some were that if you are exposed to the sun for 20 minutes a day almost naked it would raise your test levels.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 31, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> About tanning being good for you, I read some were that if you are exposed to the sun for 20 minutes a day almost naked it would raise your test levels.


  You think that would really work.


----------



## vegman (Mar 31, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> About tanning being good for you, I read some were that if you are exposed to the sun for 20 minutes a day almost naked it would raise your test levels.


Sweet, I'm on it


----------



## JACKED (Apr 24, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> UVA and UVB are exactly what triggers the tanning effect, the only filtration is UVC. The percentages that you receive depends on the lamp manufacturer, some people prefer one lamp to another (aka bulb).
> 
> If you decide to do it get yourself skin typed first. You should never be burning or peeling. Its recommended we go outside with SPF 45 on our faces every day though, much less crawl under 3000 watts of artificial UVA/B.



I wonder if this applies to people of color? I tan Six weeks out from every show 3 times a week in a lay down bed and 1 week out twice stand up. I use maximum time and excellerator and I've done for three years now. I've tried less amounts less times but does nothing for me. I can be out in the sun all day and only turn a reddish brown really weird. Maybe its genetic. I've never been burned and I even amaze the people @ the salons.


----------



## ChrisTheo (May 1, 2005)

Yeah I'd prefer to not pay for my skin cancer, especially since I'm fair skinned and moley. Getting tans in the winter just looks stupid. I prefer not to be a faker-baker.


----------



## primus_122 (May 1, 2005)

My veiw is that tanning beds are for women, homos, and metro's, real men dont go to tanning beds, tanning will occur as an accident by being outside. lift big.


----------



## Doublebase (May 1, 2005)

My girl is paying for me to get a spray tan so I'm gonna take her up on that.


----------



## keelo1086 (May 1, 2005)

my prom date is making me go tanning.  I don't know it seems kind of gay but whatever.  I'm pretty pasty though (irish skin).  I would never go into a tanning place by myself though, it just seems too gay, i have to be offset by a girl


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm not gay so I don't go to  tanning salons


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

No, you get your gay fix at the "special" brothels.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> No, you get your gay fix at the "special" brothels.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 2, 2006)

To say it's gay to go tanning....I don't understand ur reasoning...Almost like saying wearing nice clothes and getting a good haircut and clipping ur finger nails is gay too...Being pasty white just doesn't look good...and if ur a BBer then you can't afford to be pale...We have tanning beds at my gym and after a workout it's really relaxing to lay in the bed and go to sleep.  And it helps with my complexion as well...specially when I'm on cycle.  I'm pretty metro....but it's not about me staring in the mirror for love of myself..but looking as good as I can to make the best possible first impression when meeting girls.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 3, 2006)

It all goes back to how superficial you are, really. I really don't care how I look. I know there aren't many people who can honestly say that, but I'm one of them. If someone disagrees, that's great. That person has every right. But it can't be denied that it all goes back to superficiality in the end. At least I don't see a way that it can really be denied anyways.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2006)

So, I guess you wear green slacks with a pink shirt then?  You color coordinate?  That's *so *superficial...

It's all a mater of degrees.

Do I like it when chicks check out my ass?  Damn straight, but they are not my primary motivation for bodybuilding.  Few, in any, things a person does are done for just one reason.


----------



## mrmark (Feb 4, 2006)

I would tan if there was no risk of cancer. Until the 'tan in a bottle' is perfected and longer lasting, I think i'll keep my pale white skin the same colour.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 4, 2006)

keelo1086 said:
			
		

> my prom date is making me go tanning.  I don't know it seems kind of gay but whatever.  I'm pretty pasty though (irish skin).  I would never go into a tanning place by myself though, it just seems too gay, i have to be offset by a girl


 

don't forget your sunblock


----------



## mPK (Feb 4, 2006)

I tan under the hot african sun. 

Sometimes.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 4, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> So, I guess you wear green slacks with a pink shirt then?  You color coordinate?  That's *so *superficial...
> 
> It's all a mater of degrees.
> 
> Do I like it when chicks check out my ass? Damn straight, but they are not my primary motivation for bodybuilding. Few, in any, things a person does are done for just one reason.



Actually that is caring how you look. That's going agains the grain to get attention. Completely different idea. I disagree with your last statement. I bet there are many, many people who do many, many things for a single reason. I can't think of a reason other than superficiality that girls wear make up, for example. This should be fun...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2006)

Most people have a mental picture of themselves.  Normal people try to realize this picture, even if it's not healthy.  That mental picture is created from a variety of sources (both internal and external).  This is basic psychology


----------



## georgebalek (Feb 4, 2006)

ONLY prior to competition.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 6, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Most people have a mental picture of themselves. Normal people try to realize this picture, even if it's not healthy. That mental picture is created from a variety of sources (both internal and external). This is basic psychology



And I'm simply saying that I don't try to change myself in any superficial way because I don't have a clearly defined mental image of myself (at least not in pictoral form), and therefore I have nothing towards which to strive in such a manner. I'm definitely not disagreeing that _most_ people try to improve themselves aesthetically though.


----------



## ironman512 (Feb 6, 2006)

_As you live in the UK it's understandable. The sun only comes out once every three years _


HAHAHHA


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> And I'm simply saying that I don't try to change myself in any superficial way because I don't have a clearly defined mental image of myself (at least not in pictoral form), and therefore I have nothing towards which to strive in such a manner. I'm definitely not disagreeing that _most_ people try to improve themselves aesthetically though.



Everyone has a self-image. Even if they don't realize it.


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm not gay so I don't go to  tanning salons




Don't lie. I know you work in a tanning saloon, how else can you spend so much time on the net?


----------



## prestone818 (Feb 8, 2006)

nothing beats natural sunlight.... running, tennis, fishing, beach anything outside.

and btw my former gf worked at a tanning salon and i observed this...about 70% women, 20% homos, 10% straight

just observations on the men really... But when someone shows up and says " Hey darling do you like my kewl thcooter" i tend to put them in the homo class..


----------

